# Put new grips on my P229



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

Didn't really like the grips that came with it, felt kind of cheap and flimsy. So I decided to upgrade... let me know what you think

if anyone wants to know the website I got them from let me know I'll PM the link to you


----------



## MT Wallet (Aug 27, 2009)

Beautiful! I agree the stock grips feel cheap and flimsy

I am keeping them though because they fit my hand so well


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks pretty good. I like wood over plastic or other polymers also. Now hows it shoot with em on there? Does it feel better?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

RogerThat said:


> if anyone wants to know the website I got them from let me know I'll PM the link to you


As long as it's not your own website, you can post where you got them. People pushing their own products or site is what we have the issue with.

Nice looking grips. They look like the ones that come on the Elites. :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea, post it up or PM me, I wanna know.


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> Yea, post it up or PM me, I wanna know.


www.gungripsupply.com



Todd said:


> As long as it's not your own website, you can post where you got them. People pushing their own products or site is what we have the issue with.
> 
> Nice looking grips. They look like the ones that come on the Elites. :smt023


thanks I would agree that they do look like the ones that come on the elites.. thats probably what I like about them the most!



DevilsJohnson said:


> Looks pretty good. I like wood over plastic or other polymers also. Now hows it shoot with em on there? Does it feel better?


I haven't shot it yet with them on it, but it has a very solid feel.. no flimsy cheap feeling whatsoever



MT Wallet said:


> Beautiful! I agree the stock grips feel cheap and flimsy
> 
> I am keeping them though because they fit my hand so well


yeah I still have them.. just in case I want to switch them around for carry or something never know


----------



## kiawah (May 27, 2009)

When they refer to the 'rosewood' or 'walnut', that is just the color, correct? And that the wood is something else? 

The walnut certainly doesn't look like walnut wood grain on their website. I'm looking for a set of grips for my P229.

Did you need to buy larger screws?


----------



## jjgold (Oct 29, 2009)

NICE!... I hated the grips on my P238. They were the crappy grey plastic. I put a pair of black buffalo horn and it makes the gun look rich. It also feels better in my hand.


----------



## rimler (Dec 22, 2009)

Great Looking Grips


----------



## Koop (Nov 13, 2009)

kiawah said:


> When they refer to the 'rosewood' or 'walnut', that is just the color, correct? And that the wood is something else?
> 
> The walnut certainly doesn't look like walnut wood grain on their website. I'm looking for a set of grips for my P229.
> 
> Did you need to buy larger screws?


I think you're right. It says all of the wood grips are laminate - so it's a plywood that's most likely stained.


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

*sweet grips!*

That's a super nice looking p229. I'm envious :smt023


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

That is a beautiful gun!!!


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

That is a nice looking Sig you got there, I like the two tone with the wood grips. I'm thinking of picking up their gray/black grain wood grips.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks great! Do they feel thinner, thicker or the same as the factory grips RogerThat?


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

where did u find grips for the 238? been looking for some time now to replace mine.


----------



## Mcfly682 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats a sexy beast. The grips are very similar to the elite grips for sure.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

sweeeeet!


----------

